# unabsored yolk



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I hatched a peep what came out a day early according to my schedule. it had the yolk not fully absorbed. it is very weak, more so then the others. 
does anyone have insight on whether it might be worth saving this little bird, or if its possible. 
I rinsed the gunk and pieces of shell off with a light warm rise, place the lil baby back in the bator to dry off. any chance it will absorb the yolk and survive


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

It's chicken form of a premature baby. If you just give a little extra help to em, it should pull through. Vitamins and probiotics (like gro-chick) and monitoring should make him viable. Food and water will also help. That's really all the yolk sac is.

This usually results from helping it hatch or turning on the last 3 days or something wrong with the incubator (temp, humidity, etc). It's rare without those conditions but can happen.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

as expected the chick has perished. It was really not looking good, had I interviened sooner I reckon I could have saved it, but by the time I got home from work it was just too far gone. 
It was a humidity/shipping issue I think, this batch of eggs suffered a beating in the post, and I never expected any to hatch to begine with


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Yea, I caulk this one up to weather and the storms that happened all over the place that destroyed most shipments. Some just can't be saved. Just like human preemies they are really weak and require a lot of care.

I'm really sorry for your loss


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

its ok, I did not pay for the batch of eggs, and have a different outlook then most. upon death the yolk had turned black and hard, and I do not think the little tacker would have survived despite any help from me. his breathing was just too shallow and labored.. the egg during candling was unreal, it almost looked like 2 separate birds... upon hatching only one, not fully formed bird.. 
I am hopeful that my eggs frommy yard will yield a better turn around


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Oooo, he was a twin..... That explains a little more, those are even harder (little cramped). Both issues would of been impossible.

You had 2 rare complications.


----------

